# Silly Food Names



## Barbara L (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm sure many of you are like my family, occasionally giving silly names to things for various reasons. One of the things we have some silly names for is food. What are some of the silly names you had for foods?

Some of the ones I can remember offhand are:

Hors d'oeuvres = Horse Doofers

Watermelon = Walter ("We're going to kill Walter tonight after supper.")

Worcestershire Sauce = What's this here sauce? (Pronounced more like whatsis-sheer sauce)

One I use now and then just to be silly:

Enchiladas = Enlichadas

Okay, so please tell me it's not just us!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 3, 2012)

Buongiorno Barbara,

Fabulous thread idea ...

Firstly, there are many classic traditional British desserts which have humorous names; so I shall start with the most common: 

* Spotted Dog
* Lime Fool 
* Roly Poly
* Whim Wham
* Yorkshire Fat Rascals 

Secondly, pronouncing unusual words can be quite a task, unless people are polyglots; for example: many people pronounce PAELLA " pie el la " ...
This is quite incorrect and the correct prounciation is: pa YEAH ah ...  

To move on, British Breads have some fun names to: 

* Potato Baps
* Sel Kirk Bannock: imagine going into your local Bakery & asking for this !

British Soups are also quite hilarious ...

* Cock a Leekie :  a leek and chicken soup ( Ask a waiter for this ! ) 

Have a lovely Sunday,
Ciao, 
Margi.  


Th


----------



## Hoot (Jun 3, 2012)

A couple of years ago we were helping a friend move to Atlantic Beach. On the way, we passed one of those roadside signs that look like this:







advertising a roadside market selling shrimp but the "S" had fallen off the sign. Ever since, when we talk about shrimp we call 'em Hrimps


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 3, 2012)

Fresh Slimmy eyeballs
Spider Legs


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 3, 2012)

Goatmeal...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 3, 2012)

Stinky cheese( the container stuff)


----------



## Katie H (Jun 3, 2012)

When Glenn's children were small, Walt and Popper was salt and pepper.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 3, 2012)

I love these! Keep 'em coming everyone!

A friend's family calls cottage cheese "cheese cow."


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 3, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> Hors d'oeuvres = Horse Doofers



My XGF used to call these "horse's ovaries." 

Might go well with "mountain oysters"...


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 3, 2012)

* Bisghetti (spaghetti)
* Chef Boyardoodle or Chef Boyardoo-doo

A few other English specialties:

* Bubble and Squeak
 * Bangers and Mash
 * Spotted dick (just the mention of this could keep my little brother and I in stitches for an hour or more)

We had others, but most are downright naughty and not appropriate for a family-oriented cooking web site.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 3, 2012)

Spagetti: pissquetti...

Spotted dick? I hope I never get that.  Does penicillin cure it?


----------



## buckytom (Jun 4, 2012)

no greg.


3 or 4 weeks, it'll fall off by itself.  (pm me for the whole joke)

i remember my sister ordering "dippin' eggs"  at a restaurant once, then wondering why the waitress didn't know what the heck that meant.

how about bad italian translation: gabba goo (cappicola), cava deal (cavatelli and broccoli), or pro-shoot (prosciutto)


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 4, 2012)

*Crilladillas: Bull´s Testicles*

  Good Morning,

This is it as Michael Jackson sang ... Bull´s Testicles ... 

Then in the Iberian Peninsula, excluding the 5 Catalonia Provinces, there are Ox Tails and Sheep Testicles ... 

Now, it is quite common for Spaniards to call in English :

Ox Tail = Bull´s Tail 
Bull´s Testicles = Bull´s Co go llines ( yees )

Cojones = Throw Pillows
Cojines = Dresser Draws
Cogollines = Testicles 

Have a nice Monday,
Margi. Ciao. 



This is a dish steeped profoundly in Andalusian Taurine culture and still served in Taurine Tabernas ...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 4, 2012)

Okay I've got one for the other Sicilians in here:

When my mother made breaded veal cutlets, she'd take the left over bread crumbs and eg, mix it together and fry it up just like the cutlets. What she called it would be pronounced frawshoola, emphasis on the first sylable. I don't know how to spell it, or if she was pronouncing it correctly because the immigrant Sicilians had their own special pronunciations for just about everything. Goomba, for instance instead of Compare.  So does anyone know what I am referring to?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 4, 2012)

Sounds like gutless cutlets to me.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 4, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Okay I've got one for the other Sicilians in here:
> 
> When my mother made breaded veal cutlets, she'd take the left over bread crumbs and eg, mix it together and fry it up just like the cutlets. What she called it would be pronounced frawshoola, emphasis on the first sylable. I don't know how to spell it, or if she was pronouncing it correctly because the immigrant Sicilians had their own special pronunciations for just about everything. Goomba, for instance instead of Compare.  So does anyone know what I am referring to?


I'm not Sicilian, but could you be referring to "friciula"? Basically, it translates as "fritter" or pan bread and is a way that thrifty Italians would use up leftover polenta or other dough.

I've heard it pronounced "free-choo-lah", but it seems close enough to your mother's pronunciation to be the same thing.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 4, 2012)

s.l.o.b, are you talking about mistresses or friends?

a goombah is a guy, or a male friend. emphasis on goom.

a goomah, emphasis on the second syllable,  is translated from comare, or mistress/girlfriend.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 5, 2012)

Always refered to the chicken tail as "The pope's nose"

We also called the crust on Mac and Cheese "The Scab" and we fought for it.

Chipped beef on toast "Shiite on a shingle"

The end of the banana "The butt"


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives (Jun 5, 2012)

Aussies use lots of slang- dead horse (sauce) googley (egg).  Road kill burgers (not made from road kill at all)


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 5, 2012)

As a kid I called the back piece of chicken (with the tail attached) the turtle. The chicken tail looked like the turtle's head and the back looked like the body.


----------



## Bella99 (Jun 6, 2012)

I call cheese curds 'de croutes'  which translated means crusts, but slang, it means poop.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 7, 2012)

James calls Brussels sprouts "cabbage balls."


----------



## Claire (Jun 8, 2012)

Everyone knows bull's testicles are Rocky Mountain Oysters.

A favorite meal of mine when I was a kid was when my mom had saved up enough of the chicken innards to make enough for a family meal.  The necks, livers, gizzards, hearts, and sometimes wings would be stewed, then a bag of egg noodles and of frozen vegetables would go in for a gooey (and to me, delicious) meal that us kids (I think I was the only one who truly loved it!) called "Gizzards and Lizards."

After living off and on for ten years in Hawaii, it took me awhile to refrain from inviting people over for "heavy pupus" (appetizers filling enough to pass for dinner).

"American Chow Mein" (or was that "chop suey'?) was elbow macaroni with spaghetti sauce made with ground beef, topped with American cheese slices.

Anyone from the upper Midwest knows it is "hot dish".  Call it casserole, and you're a snob.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 8, 2012)

Claire said:


> Everyone knows bull's testicles are Rocky Mountain Oysters.
> 
> A favorite meal of mine when I was a kid was when my mom had saved up enough of the chicken innards to make enough for a family meal.  The necks, livers, gizzards, hearts, and sometimes wings would be stewed, then a bag of egg noodles and of frozen vegetables would go in for a gooey (and to me, delicious) meal that us kids (I think I was the only one who truly loved it!) called "Gizzards and Lizards."
> 
> ...


When I stayed a winter in Argyle, Minnesota with my aunt, uncle, and cousins, everywhere we went they were serving "hot dish and bars."


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Goatmeal...


Hey, that one is pure Canadian  We have a cereal here called "Oatmeal Crisp" and the commercials have  this guy keeping the cereal away from his family in many ways - one was  telling his father that it was GOATmeal Crisp, made out of goats, "you  wouldn't want to eat that".  From then one, anything oatmeal is  goatmeal!

I did the busghetti one too as a kid and I think my Dad would call it that every time I served it while he was living with us!  Other ones I messed up were Chish and Fips, scalped potatoes, chicken popeyes and wopples (it's a wonder how I ever got into the food business! 

Oh, and we would dip our "soldiers" into soft boiled eggs.  

In Saskatchewan we had names for our donuts.  When we moved to BC my Mom went into a bakery and asked for 1/2 dozen each of bismarks and long johns.  The employee looked at her really strange so Mom pointed at what she wanted.  The woman said "oh, jelly donuts and chocolate covered donuts".  Who knew there was such a language barrier across provinces!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bismarks and long johns in MN as well. Boston cream doughnuts here. And the difference befween casserole and hotdish is this: a casserole is something you could serve the minister and his wife if they came for Sunday dinner. A hotdish you'd take to a church potluck or could serve friends and families. Casseroles had more expensive ingredients (not hamburger/ground beef), rather wild rice, broccoli, and ham or chicken or shrimp, that would be wild rice casserole. Made with hamburger and cream of mushroom soup, wild rice hotdish. Here bars are called squares. BTW, casserole entered the English language to mean the contents of the casserole dish instead of the container in which it was cooked in the mid-50s. So those who grew up in the '50s and '60s probably would still call "casseroles" hotdishes in the Midwest.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 8, 2012)

I have never heard the term hotdish around here.  Casserole is used frequently! 

My mom and I refer to mac and cheese as black a bologna.. that stems from me being little and unable to pronounce my words correctly.


----------



## Cindercat (Jun 11, 2012)

When I was a kid my dad would come home from work with a huge hunk of a hard white cheese. He called it "shah-go" cheese. We all loved it but could never find it in our rural stores so he kept getting it from a friend at work. It wasn't until asiago cheese became popular that I realized it was probably our shahgo cheese.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 11, 2012)

Merlot said:


> I have never heard the term hotdish around here.  Casserole is used frequently!
> 
> My mom and I refer to mac and cheese as black a bologna.. that stems from me being little and unable to pronounce my words correctly.





Cindercat said:


> When I was a kid my dad would come home from work with a huge hunk of a hard white cheese. He called it "shah-go" cheese. We all loved it but could never find it in our rural stores so he kept getting it from a friend at work. It wasn't until asiago cheese became popular that I realized it was probably our shahgo cheese.


Love it!


----------



## Merlot (Jun 11, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> Love it!


 
There is another one that sticks around in my head... I once read a Dennis the Menace cartoon about tapioca pudding and he referred to it as either fish eyes or eggs.  I would never even try it after that!


----------

